# Recommendation for a knife set



## dannydan (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello everyone, apologies in advance if this has been asked here before.
I am a home cook with increased interest in cooking looking to improve my skills and gear.
I've been using fairly cheap knives until now but recently decided it might be time to invest in a high quality set. As with many things though there seems to be so much choice I'm somewhat confused as to what I should get.

It's important to point out that I don't know much about knives so it would be hard to specify what my requirements are. What I can tell you is this:

I'm right handed
My budget for the set is roughly $500
I'd rather have more "multi purpose" knives than a large set of knives with very specific purposes that I have to switch between depending on what I'm cutting / chopping
Preference for "low maintenance" knives, if such a thing exists lol. I don't mind investing in an electric sharpener if that helps. Dishwasher safe is a plus but not a requirement.
Western / Japanese - I believe I've only ever used Western / European knives so I would probably gravitate towards that, though I'm also willing to try something new.
I don't really need to be very precise. Not planning on becoming a sushi chef and most likely keeping this as just a hobby.
I also realize it's very subjective, but would be helpful if I had a list of "candidates" to consider.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

Before I begin, you should know that your question is a question that is asked very often in this forum. There are literally dozens of threads that contain some excellent advice and recommendations from some very knowledgeable members. I think you will find some very useful information in those threads.  

You should also understand that when it comes to putting together a knife set, what is good for one person may not necessarily be good for another person. Choosing knives is a very personal thing. Much depends upon your skill level, what the knives will be used for, how often they are used and so on. What I recommend for anyone who is just starting out is to learn the art of using sharpening stones. Its not difficult and its a very important skill to know, especially if you are looking to upgrade to some good quality knives. Trust me, you don't want to use mechanical knife sharpeners or trust your knives to someone else who also specializes in sharpening gardening tools. 

My suggestion for you would be to invest in a reasonably good knife set, nothing fancy, and develop your knife skills. There is nothing more dangerous in any kitchen than a high end knife sharpened to the point where it can slice atoms in the hands of someone with poor knife skills. I have seen far too many inexperienced users sent to the hospital because they were using a knife that was far above their skill level. What's the point of owning a top end filet knife or boning knife if you have no idea how to filet a fish or bone a carcass? Developing good knife skills and techniques is a "crawl, walk, run" type learning experience. 

Once you have reasonably developed your knife skills and have an understanding of how things such as blade length, blade width, flexibility, the type of metal, bevel styles, handle styles etc all have when it comes to choosing knives, then, you will be ready and well informed to make good decisions. 

Don't forget to check out some of the older threads that address your question. 

Good luck.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

Just a few additional remarks.

Knife sets sold as such won't get a lot of support here. The chef's is too short, as the slicer is. Around it a few redundant general purpose ones, and a few highly specialised ones you never use but pay for. A nice block and a heavily grooved steel to complete it.
What you _need_, or what _I_ need, may differ. It's however not impossible to formulate a few rules.
A chef's knife will do more than 90% of the work in Western cuisine. That's what it's meant for. Don't have it too short. A 240mm (9½" I think) is a bit the standard in a pro kitchen and there're good reasons for that.
You may want a small knife as well but you don't need it. A peeling knife is good at peeling but not on the board. Other small knifes are terrible peelers, has to do with geometry. 
Do you need a slicer? Sure, but it is the least used knife. Or do you serve a roast four times a week at home? Makes only sense when it is very long - or you use your main knife.
To complicate things, it takes some to get used to a knew knife. The trick I use it using it for anything: just to learn it qualities and limitations.
Don't get three or four knives at once: you will never know anyone of them. 
Another complication: sharpening. Any blade will dull, and all dull knives are equal. Electric sharpeners don't sharpen. They put an edge on it. Sharpening is moving the edge to another, thicker part of the blade after thinning it. So you maintain the original geometry. 
What electric sharpeners do very well is grinding away. After two times geometry is lost, and with it, performance. More sharpening will make it only worse, as the steel behind the edge becomes thicker and thicker. But there's an end to this when you're at about a third of the blade's width. It has become unusable.
Think about learning how to sharpen yourself. It isn't that hard. Generations before us have done it with their tools and razors, and the same principles still apply. 
Just a few thoughts. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## CookingVink (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a nice knife collection and have been asked by friends many times about this. I buy most of my knives from Knifewear in Canada. 

40-60% of your available budget on a Chef knife because it’s your go to. Pay attention to the knives you like and get a similar style in better steel. Never put them in a dish washer. Get a Stainless or Carbon clad in stainless for easier care. 

I like cheap Henkel or Victorinox for pairing knives. $7-15 each. I have a beautiful Carbon Pairing knife that is too sharp for cutting towards your thumb. 

I would get a similar Bread knife as well. No need to blow the budget. $25-$60. 

25-40% of the budget. Then a smaller knife in the 5” to 6” range. (Kamugata, Ko-Bunka, Petty, Santuku) whatever you like. I’m a ko-bunka fan. This is the knife you will grab for mushrooms, garlic, herbs, cheese, etc

But first step is a cut like a chef class at a local knife store or college. It will be the best $60-$100 you spend. It will give you confidence and safe you time in the kitchen for the rest of your life. 

New knife day is one of the best days. Enjoy


----------

